# How Difficult Would This Be To Fix?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was wondering for those of you that have experience fixing acoustics, how difficult would it be to fix this. I don't need it to look perfect. I just want it to be as permanent a fix as possible. Would a combination of glue and wood shavings do it? 

Thank you for any help and experience you can share.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

I would imagine that using a syringe to inject the glue
and them clamping it overnight would be sufficient.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I doubt that just sticking glue into it and clamping will permanently fix it I am sure that it is going to need to be cleated from the inside to make sure it doesn't run further. ship


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hard to tell from the photo, but was it caused by a drop or lack of humidity? If it's due to lack of humidity, I would get some moisture in that guitar via Dampits (or something similar) in a controlled environment for at least a week before attempting any repairs.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

TWRC said:


> Hard to tell from the photo, but was it caused by a drop or lack of humidity? If it's due to lack of humidity, I would get some moisture in that guitar via Dampits (or something similar) in a controlled environment for at least a week before attempting any repairs.


Seems to me the crack doesn't follow the grain,if it was caused by lack of humidity it would , wouldn't it ?

*Depending on what kind of guitar it is *, I would be tempted to do as laristole suggested,just wick some glue in there and clamp it up .


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I noticed it didn't follow the grain also. Make sure it's in the wood and not the first signs of a natural relic and just in the lacquer. I mention this because I have a Seagull that I thought had a crack but it was just the lacquer cracking. However, in the pic, it sure looks like a crack.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a Seagull Artist that I am looking to buy. The seller says it needs to be kept in a humidity controlled environment so the crack doesn't get worse, so I'm guessing it has been caused by being in too dry an environment. Does this make sense or is this just a guess on my part?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

If it's used,it's just a guess.
No telling what has really happened to it ,the seller will say anything for a sale.
FWIIW I would expect a crack from low humidity to occur on the top ,or the back ,not the side ,
and run with the grain not across it(I may be mistaken about that ,JMO)
The side is 3 1/2" wide ,the top is 15 "plus or minus , much more surface to affect .

IMO that is a stress crack .(based on what little info you/he has supplied ).

That said,it may not spread at all.
If you are worried about it, buy new ,then you will have some sort of warranty .


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope that's no humidity crack more then likely caused from being dropped while in the case as it does not run along the grain at all and you can clearly see that its a wood crack from the separation. $50-60 for a luthier or tech to place a couple of cleats and it will stay that way forever unless dropped again.
Okay now lets get to this clamping issue because there is a slight space between the wood you don't want to glue and clamp this together cause you can cause more stress between the wood pieces when trying to force two pieces together that don't fit anymore, kind of like putting a jigsaw piece in where its close but no cigar. And because its on the side will make no difference to how it sounds or plays but certainly reduces the value. ship


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

that would take me 24 hours to fix and would hardly be noticeable.... Those mat finishes are easy to work with.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help gentlemen. I know the position of the crack won't affect the sound so if it can be fixed permanently for under $100.00 I'm thinking I might just pick this up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was too late. Someone else grabbed it today.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like the crack may have started with the installation of the strap button.

Always pre-drill your holes, even the tiniest of holes will help, Lee Valley has special drills to do this.

Prevents the wood from cracking and keeps those cheap Chinese made screws from breaking off. Also doesn't hurt to turn in your screws slowly, backing them off part-way with every turn.


----------

